# Stick eating or anything else



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, I have a goat-n-retriever, too. But as he's gotten older (just turned 2) he's gotten much better.
Your guy probably needs some REAL hard chews right now, this is the age where they set the big molars down into the jaw bone and you see a lot of wood (and wall) chewing. Maybe some big, hard nylabone chews, kongs, etc. would help.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I had a stick eater but we had to stop him after he developed some anal issues related to the stick parts being eliminated--they really irritated his bowels. Our vet said some dogs can get obstructed if a large part of the stick is swallowed. Be careful with them!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yes I have a pine cone shredder (Daisy) and a stick destroyer (Bama) here too.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Wood chips, charred wood sneaked from the fireplace, pine cones, sticks, twigs right off plants... Ferg eats them all!


----------



## Samantha (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a 10.5 week old that is eating everything in the yard. Just took her to the vet today because I was afraid she messed up her stomach.. It is awful.. she is NEVER outside unaccompanied, but it is a constant war. And, if you saw my house, it seriously is like PetCo was moved into our back room.. I have yet to find a toy that holds the attention outside long enough!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner and his brother , my daughter's golden have always chewed on sticks. I don't think he eats much of it though. I have never noticed any in his poop. He's usually not outside long enough to do much damage when he's not busy retrieving!


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

We got Rummy a huge bone w/marrow for outside and he doesn't care about eating sticks anymore. He loves that bone!


----------



## guccigucci (Mar 3, 2009)

Will putting a bone with marrow outside for too long generate bacteria?


----------



## Jemima (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi 
My vet has recommended that you throw the bone away at the end of each day, only let them chew fresh ones as the bone gets brittle and can chip their teeth. Heidi has about 3-4 per week and that has also stopped her chewing sticks which she loves!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

When Harry was grabbing for sticks and mulch I increased his ProPlan. It slowed down his hunger for the outdoors!


----------



## claudester (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the great responses. Is marrow bone the same as soup bones. I have a bunch of those in the freezer from buying beef.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Misty is 16 months old andstill chews on sticks and pine cones and anything she can outside..I dont think she eats much shes more of a shredder.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Both of our goldens are/were stick doggies. Rusty loved to carry them around, and chew on them, but never really ate them. 14 week old Gracie is a whole different story. I think she is into tree material as a food source, especially chunks of bark. She is so obsessed. She is great about asking to go out, but not for bathroom duty. She wants sticks:doh:. They say all dogs should have a job. Gracie would be great at reseeding the forest. 



Samantha said:


> And, if you saw my house, it seriously is like PetCo was moved into our back room..


LOL....at least you have kept the toys confined to one room. Here it's toys in the EVERY room. I hate to get up in the middle of the night because every step I take is "squeak" "squeak" "stumble" "squeak" "mumble @$#%^& toys". Gracie has well over 50 toys (not exaggerating). Many are hand me downs from Rusty, but every single god blessed time we go to PetSmart, I find the DW slipping another toy in the cart. I can't even go pet the other dogs, because I have to watch what she throws in the cart:doh:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

beef bones just need to make sure they are RAW! No cooked bones.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby is 19 months and she is an avid stick chewer. The uglier the stick the better. She also loves to dismantle bark from trees and eat grass. Best of all she goes for crispy leaves, she eats them like potato chips. I have never seen anything like it.

Vicky, mom to Ruby-19 months


----------



## Freddy'sMum (May 29, 2008)

My golden eats sticks all the time, he is 15 mths old. He has a sensitive tummy and I can't give him bones/ chews etc aside from rawide or he gets colitis. Sticks however come out the other end without bothering him so I let him get on with it. x


----------



## claudester (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, I gave Rusty his first real soup bone and didn't see him for about 4 hrs. I took him outside and he did his thing and back inside he wanted to be. Not even a wink at a stick. I had to laugh out loud. We did take it away a couple of times just to see if he would be aggressive but just wagged his tail and wanted it back. Thanks for the clue on the bones.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Mira is a stick eater! We simply work on trading her for something we prefer like a nylabone. We just got the t-bone shaped one, and they seem to love that. I am always getting the different shapes and they seem to enjoy the variety.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Kirby will eat anything that will fit in her mouth sticks is the least on my problems. last August Darby started diarehha, had it bad. I was taking stools in to the vet twice a week with no cause. Turned out he was eating the patio cherry tomatoes my husband was growing. We had them blocked off - we thought - but he would just reach over and munch away. Kirby caught on and then both of them had it. :doh:

Fortunately Darby got better when we moved the tomatoes out of reach but Kirby didn't. We discovered she started eating the tiny little pears that were falling off of the ornamental pear trees. :bowl:

Now Darby has discovered grass and of course he showed Kirby - so far no problems but you never know. 

Took Darby to the beach once - he ate sand..........:yuck:

v


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I was just going to ask about this...
We just moved to a new house and the back yard is landscaped with tan bark everywhere.

We constantly catch Bo with a mouthful. Makes me very nervous....


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

People constantly comment on Max's white teeth and ask if I brush them. I say he uses natural floss - he chews on sticks and stones all the time, takes bark off one of the trees, eats the charred bits from the fireplace, etc. He's eaten more cherry tomatoes than I could count, and prefers this sort of thing to his food. Only once did he poop mulch, so I don't worry about it anymore.


----------



## chrispassmore (May 21, 2009)

*bully stick*

get him a bully stick!!!!!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have 2 goldens that love to chew on sticks but thats my least worrys with Shelley . Yesterday she found something at the park god knows what it was. It looked like either spew,running poo or someone poured food and it has run under the fence into the park. Today at the park Shelley did a sloopy poo i think caused by this stuff she managed to eat yesterday either that or all the poo she eats.


----------

